# Momentenkonstante kt bei eine PM- Synchronmaschine



## magmaa (24 August 2011)

Hallo ich habe irgendwie ein Problem mit der Momentenkonstante kt bei eine PM- Synchronmaschine 

Laut Datenblatt hat der Motor kt =1,4 Nm/A was sich auch aus Mo = 3 Nm
und Io = 2.2 mit kt=Mo/Io=1.4Nm/A berechnen lässt. 

In Matlab gibt es ein Modell für PM Syn wenn ich dort die Daten eingebe für den Fluss bzw. Spannungskonstante erhalte ich als kt 0,7 Nm/A genau die Hälfte. 

Was sich auch aus der Gleichung  M = 3/2*zhipm*zp *I  => M = kt *I ergibt.

zhipm =0.122Vs Fluss des Dauermagneten 
zp = 4 Polpaarzahl 

Gebe ich für kt 1,4 erhalte ich falsche werte für den Fluss und den die Spannungskonstante 

Somit würde ich im Modell bei kt = 0.7 einen höheren Strom benötigen als bei kt 1,4 

wo liegt mein Denkfehler?


----------



## DirSch (24 August 2011)

Pole <> Polpaare ?


----------



## magmaa (24 August 2011)

Nein daran lag es nicht die Daten aus dem Datenblatt sind Effektivwerte und in Matlab wird mit Spitzenwerten gerechnet.
Zudem ist der Fluss 0,173Vs und nicht 0,122Vs dann passt es auch.


----------

